# LXDE Oberfläche Menu

## JoHo42

Hallo Leute,

wie kann ich das LXDE Hauptmenu bearbeiten?

Ich habe es schon mit einem gnome Programm versucht, hat aber nix genützt.

In dem Menu sind Icons von Programmen die ich mal installiert hatte wie zum Beispiel "Kile".

Im Menupunkt "Sonstiges" finden sich Icons von Windows Programmen die ich mal installiert hatte.

Wo kann ich diese Icons löschen?

Ich möchte das Menu mal aufräumen.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## schmidicom

Ich habe mal eine ähnliche Frage gestellt:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-874017-highlight-.html

----------

